# MTC 20% Sale



## tgfencer (Jun 17, 2019)

In case anyone is interested, MTC Kitchen is doing 20% off storewide on most items. Just popped in there a week ago when I was passing through NYC and met forum member Greg who works there. Cool guy and an interesting store.


----------



## Keat (Jun 28, 2019)

Thanks for posting. This prompted me to pull the trigger on a Hasegawa cutting board from MTC Kitchen.


----------



## tgfencer (Jun 28, 2019)

Nice call. I almost bought one myself.


----------



## sumofruit (Apr 5, 2020)

MTC is having another 20% off storewide sale, with some exclusions, through 5/1/20 at noon ET:

20% discount valid on select items** with SAKURA20 at mtckitchen.com. Promo code must be entered at checkout to receive a discount.
Offer valid until May 1, 2020, 12:00 pm ET

**Select Items excluded (Takamura/Tsukiji Masamoto/Sukenari/Kintaro/Nenox/Mert Tansu knives, Suehiro Gokumyo, Binchotan charcoal, Charcoal grills, Zojirushi/Panasonic/Nekken rice cookers & warmers, Spare pans and parts for rice cookers, Atago refractometers, Disposables, Countertop sushi cases, Super Freezers, Foods, and Clearance items.).

*No adjustments to previous purchases. *Discounts cannot be combined with any other offers. *Sale items cannot be returned.​


----------



## labor of love (Apr 5, 2020)

I wonder if they have any remaining watanabes available


----------



## Robert Lavacca (Apr 6, 2020)

I really needed to replace my two atomas so I just did it.. the best deal on them I could find anywhere. The 140 I have now I’ll probably just save for a slurry plate.


----------



## coffeelover191919 (May 15, 2020)

this was great, got the best prices on my Shapton 1k / 5k + Tsukiji Masamoto Stone Fixer by far. Package was well packaged, but took 2 weeks to arrive. They also weren't answering any phone calls and emails took 3-5 days to get a response.


----------



## jacko9 (May 16, 2020)

There sale expired the day before they notified me that the Hasegawa cutting board was back in stock. I had asked them if they gave rainchecks but they told me the sale was for in stock items (not items they had but didn't put in inventory yet).


----------



## labor of love (May 16, 2020)

.


----------



## jacko9 (May 16, 2020)

labor of love said:


> My hasegawa is waiting for me at the house. Can’t wait to test it out!
> 
> Am I mistaken or did mtc originally offer the 20% sale extension through the entire month of may only to cut it short?



The EXTEND20 sale is not valid so I assume they discontinued it or a hasegawa would be on the way to me.


----------



## coffeelover191919 (May 16, 2020)

labor of love said:


> My hasegawa is waiting for me at the house. Can’t wait to test it out!
> 
> Am I mistaken or did mtc originally offer the 20% sale extension through the entire month of may only to cut it short?


They did extend it, until 5/14 ot 5/15th. I was debating getting another order in for another Shapton stone, but their problem is getting to $100 to get free shipping. i coudn't find anything to tack on to make it worth my while, then the sale expired so i just stopped thinking about it.


jacko9 said:


> The EXTEND20 sale is not valid so I assume they discontinued it or a hasegawa would be on the way to me.



whatrs so good about a Hasegawa cutting board vs a John Boos block or some other wood board?


----------



## ryanjams (May 16, 2020)

Hasegawa should easy on knives and to sanitize, and the pricier wood core models are not prone to warping like hi soft or Sani-tuff, even dishwasher-safe which is huge for pros especially. I’ve had sanituff warp just from storing upright warm from hand washing. Hasegawa should be lighter than those solid synthetic boards too. End grain is nice cutting veg and maybe cooked proteins at home, but there’s sanitation concerns, especially in a pro kitchen and working with raw protein. They’re pretty lax in my state on that, but I think lot of health codes wouldn’t even allow wood boards. End grain is generally really heavy when it comes time to clean, and of course require extra maintenance, however limited. I’d like to pick up a hasegawa one of these days.


----------



## panda (May 16, 2020)

I will say this. Getting hasegawa board was more rewarding than any knife purchase I've ever made!!


----------



## labor of love (May 16, 2020)

I’ve only used crap boards my entire life so I can’t really compare to other things at the hasegawa price. But yeah it’s quite the difference maker.


----------



## coffeelover191919 (May 16, 2020)

LMK when MTC kitchen has another 20% off sale! Do they usually offer the same sale in-store also? Are their prices on their website the same as in-store?


----------



## M1k3 (May 17, 2020)

coffeelover191919 said:


> LMK when MTC kitchen has another 20% off sale! Do they usually offer the same sale in-store also? Are their prices on their website the same as in-store?


@Barclid


----------



## Barclid (May 19, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> @Barclid




I'm not actually sure. COVID has really messed things up, but it would usually be in June. Might be July now. And yeah prices are same between store and website.


----------



## labor of love (May 19, 2020)

I would love to grab a smaller hasegawa for the house. Will definitely keep an eye out for the next sale.


----------



## coffeelover191919 (May 19, 2020)

Barclid said:


> not actually sure. COVID has really messed things


Do u work for MTC? I work 1 block away and will def be coming by to blow some money!


----------



## vl2k1 (May 20, 2020)

I got a Hasegawa wood core soft rubber cutting board from the last sale and just started to see how it performs. Perhaps colored by my experience with flexible TPU based cutting board, I was half-expecting this to be very soft. It's fairly solid, and the cutting experience is a lot closer to cutting on a decent wood board than I first thought. It leaves a very favorable impression so far. If the trend holds up, time to save up for the next sale....


----------



## jacko9 (May 20, 2020)

I have to decide weather to go with the Hasegawa soft wood core or the brown which is a little harder? I wonder if they will have a Memorial Day sale? Has anybody cut one of their boards as I only have 27 1/2" space to store it I may get the 47" board and cut it into two boards. Does anybody know if they sell an edge sealer if I cut the larger board?


----------



## Barclid (May 20, 2020)

coffeelover191919 said:


> Do u work for MTC? I work 1 block away and will def be coming by to blow some money!


I do. I'm working from home right now though. The showroom is closed to the public for the moment and we're only doing pickup of specific items for industry customers. I don't know the exact timeline to open to the public but it's at least as far away as the official reopen on June 13th unless that gets pushed back.


----------



## labor of love (May 20, 2020)

jacko9 said:


> I have to decide weather to go with the Hasegawa soft wood core or the brown which is a little harder? I wonder if they will have a Memorial Day sale? Has anybody cut one of their boards as I only have 27 1/2" space to store it I may get the 47" board and cut it into two boards. Does anybody know if they sell an edge sealer if I cut the larger board?


I got the brown/darker board. Seems perfect for general purpose cutting.


----------



## coffeelover191919 (May 20, 2020)

Barclid said:


> I do. I'm working from home right now though. The showroom is closed to the public for the moment and we're only doing pickup of specific items for industry customers. I don't know the exact timeline to open to the public but it's at least as far away as the official reopen on June 13th unless that gets pushed back.


Great! Def take the route thats safer for you and your family. 
They recently had the 20% off sale, then extended it until last week or so. Do you know if there'll be another sale / memorial day sale coming up?


----------



## jacko9 (May 20, 2020)

labor of love said:


> I got the brown/darker board. Seems perfect for general purpose cutting.



I was looking at the brown board the purpose of my question about cutting was not how the board feels when using it. I was thinking about cutting board itself so I can fit it under the counter.


----------



## daveb (May 20, 2020)

Following. I could put a large board across the sink but would need a cutout for the faucet.


----------



## coffeelover191919 (May 20, 2020)

can someone link me to a good board thats better for the edge of my AS Gyuto compared to an boos Acacia wood and boos maple wood board? (both edge grain)


----------



## muru (May 20, 2020)

Yea I was going to pick up some stuff at 20% off but the shipping kinda puts a damper on the savings.

hope you guys run the sale again when you open up and I’ll swing by and grab some stuff!


----------



## coffeelover191919 (May 20, 2020)

muru said:


> Yea I was going to pick up some stuff at 20% off but the shipping kinda puts a damper on the savings.
> 
> hope you guys run the sale again when you open up and I’ll swing by and grab some stuff!


yea, shipping killed the deal unless you found a way to get to $100 on knives/stones.


----------



## jacko9 (May 21, 2020)

daveb said:


> Following. I could put a large board across the sink but would need a cutout for the faucet.



The only issue that I can think of is that the cut edge is not sealed now - does anybody know if they sell a sealer?


----------



## jacko9 (May 21, 2020)

I would like to buy one of the brown color boards Hasegawa Wood Core PE Rubber Cutting Board Brown 0.8"-1.2" ht but I can't seem to get an answer if you can cut this board to size for a smaller kitchen.


----------



## coffeelover191919 (May 21, 2020)

Are these Hasegawa cutting boards even better than a beautiful dark end grain cutting board? Cuz they're equal or more expensive... whats the pros and cons of these 2?


----------



## jacko9 (May 21, 2020)

I have an end grain walnut board and I'd like a Hasagawa to compare it with because I have a bunch of very nice knives that I would like to retain the edge as long as possible.


----------



## daveb (May 21, 2020)

A comparison is probably upthread or in one of the many other threads about boards but synopsis is:

A board can be a nice piece of kitchen "furniture", they are however heavy and do not lend themselves to being washed in the sink and certainly not in the dishwasher. I keep mine (Boardsmith and Boos) where I can wipe them down and avoid cutting raw product on them.

The sani-tuff and other rubber boards are much easier to move around and thoroughly clean in the sink. I can and do cut anything and everything on them. However they are ugly as sin and the thinner ones (1/2") can be prone to warping.

As far as I can determine they are equally good for the knife edges. If you like the "nice" kitchen look, and/or there is a Mrs Coffee Lover involved, the wooden board may be the better choice.

If your kitchen is more utilitarian the rubber type board may be the better choice.

And there's no reason to not have both.


----------



## M1k3 (May 21, 2020)

Question for everyone. If you were to share a cutting board with someone that only cares about ease of use and cleaning, should they just stick with poly boards?

Asking for a friend...


----------



## daveb (May 21, 2020)

Back not long ago i supplemented my "good" wooden board by dropping an Epicurean board on top of it for raw.

Decent boards on their own, look good, better than poly on edges, dishwasher safe.

Still use one for yard bird and fish.


----------



## coffeelover191919 (May 21, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Question for everyone. If you were to share a cutting board with someone that only cares about ease of use and cleaning, should they just stick with poly boards?
> 
> Asking for a friend...


yes, when u share with someone that doesn't appreciate things the same way you do... you always decrease to the lowest common denominator.


----------



## M1k3 (May 21, 2020)

coffeelover191919 said:


> yes, when u share with someone that doesn't appreciate things the same way you do... you always decrease to the lowest common denominator.


True. Guess my friend in question has to deal with crap boards....


----------



## jacko9 (May 21, 2020)

Thanks but nobody has answered my question; can i cut this board?


----------



## M1k3 (May 21, 2020)

jacko9 said:


> Thanks but nobody has answered my question; can i cut this board?


I would imagine you could. I have no experience one way or the other though.


----------



## labor of love (May 21, 2020)

Just ask MTC if cutting the board is something they would advise. It’s their product after all.


----------



## TheVincenzo (May 22, 2020)

jacko9 said:


> Thanks but nobody has answered my question; can i cut this board?



I don't know for certain, but I'm going to bet that you can't. These boards are wood that is encapsulated with the rubber. If you cut it, you are going to expose the core and thus eliminating the benefit of the encapsulation. 

Here is a picture off of the Hasegawa website that shows the construction:


----------



## dough (May 22, 2020)

Ya I doubt they advise you to cut it. The hasegawa has that multi construction. You could probably cut an asahi. They likely have smaller sizes though so you wouldn’t have to cut anything. It might be a special order.


----------



## coffeelover191919 (May 22, 2020)

If MTC kitchen was having a memorial day sale... it should've been up by now =(

If/When they have their next 20% off... what knives / stones / boards are everyone getting? They required $100 for free shipping.


----------



## Chang (May 22, 2020)

Boards don't qualify for free shipping. :/ and unless you pay for 2-day shipping, it'll take them two weeks to process an order.


----------



## jacko9 (May 22, 2020)

TheVincenzo said:


> I don't know for certain, but I'm going to bet that you can't. These boards are wood that is encapsulated with the rubber. If you cut it, you are going to expose the core and thus eliminating the benefit of the encapsulation.
> 
> Here is a picture off of the Hasegawa website that shows the construction:
> 
> View attachment 81345


I suspect you're correct. I have sent MTC questions twice asking about this board and I suspect that cutting the larger size is not appropriate. I wanted to know if they sold a sealer but, I suspect that they only sell the larger sizes to restaurants or to people that leave their boards on the counter.


----------



## Barclid (May 22, 2020)

Yeah sorry, I just saw that question. Those product questions are handled on another platform so sometimes I miss them. I really wouldn't recommend it. They make a smaller PE wood core board but we've had some issues sourcing it. Apparently one of their other (foreign) wholesalers purchased a very large quantity and they ran out. Our turnaround to get new product online is also suffering right now since more than half the workforce is working remote. You can cut the single-construction boards from them but it's not a service that we offer ourselves. 

As for the next sale, we usually have a store-wide sale in June as I mentioned before but since it was also in April and extended into May I don't know if it's been pushed back yet. There are also other 24 hour sales we do that are usually more restricted in scope but a deeper discount. I'll ask the person in charge of e-commerce.


----------



## Barclid (May 22, 2020)

Yeah, just confirmed... Sale starting in June for the whole month.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Question for everyone. If you were to share a cutting board with someone that only cares about ease of use and cleaning, should they just stick with poly boards?
> 
> Asking for a friend...


.75" thick sanituff is fine in this situation


----------



## panda (May 23, 2020)

Jchau890 said:


> Boards don't qualify for free shipping. :/ and unless you pay for 2-day shipping, it'll take them two weeks to process an order.


it was well worth the wait


----------



## jacko9 (May 23, 2020)

I don't care about the shipping time but since I can't cut the larger board to fit the under the counter space I was wondering if the smaller board 11.4" x 17.3" is large enough? The brown board is 11.8" x 23.6" but it's OOS at the moment, a little harder and a little larger. Korin has a larger Hi - Soft board that can be cut available an 15.4" x 33.1" or a 16.5" x 47.2" which will allow me to have two boards. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## M1k3 (May 23, 2020)

panda said:


> .75" thick sanituff is fine in this situation


Is it rubber? How hard is it to cut into? How well would it do sitting in a sink all day? Dishwasher?


----------



## panda (May 23, 2020)

it is rubber, it is softer than poly. perfectly fine sitting in a sink all day including dishwasher.


----------



## jacko9 (Jun 1, 2020)

Barclid said:


> Yeah, just confirmed... Sale starting in June for the whole month.



Is that June of this year ;-)


----------



## muru (Jun 1, 2020)

jacko9 said:


> Is that June of this year ;-)



hahahaha I'm glad I wasn't the only one who immediately checked this morning.

It seems to be up now, I just checked.






20% Off Sushi Supplies


Shop Japanese knives, knife sharpening stones, Japanese tableware, kitchenware, restaurant supplies and equipments, take out containers, sushi and ramen supplies




mtckitchen.com


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 1, 2020)

Hmm, a lot of exclusions.


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 1, 2020)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Hmm, a lot of exclusions.


You can still buy like 90% of the sharpening stones and about 60-70% of their knives.. And cutting boards.


----------



## jacko9 (Jun 1, 2020)

I went ahead and got two Hasegawa cutting boards (one for my granddaughter). I would have bought the Hasegawa brown but the size I need is back ordered until this fall. Still 20% off on the boards is great it covers the shipping charges plus.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Jun 1, 2020)

Thank you for the heads up. That midsized hasegawa is already out of stock. I just bought the small one, which has a size similar to my baby board from the boardsmith. I hope it would pair with Asahi nicely.

Besides, anyone know why MTC charges tax while KNS NY doesn't? I live in CT if that matters.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 1, 2020)

Whats the difference between those cheaper Hasegawa boards and the FSR line? Are they worth the extra wedge?


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 1, 2020)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Thank you for the heads up. That midsized hasegawa is already out of stock. I just bought the small one, which has a size similar to my baby board from the boardsmith. I hope it would pair with Asahi nicely.
> 
> Besides, anyone know why MTC charges tax while KNS NY doesn't? I live in CT if that matters.


I believe KnS is in Brooklyn and MTCKitchen is in Manhattan. Not sure if that really makes a difference?


----------



## jacko9 (Jun 1, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Whats the difference between those cheaper Hasegawa boards and the FSR line? Are they worth the extra wedge?



The boards I purchased were these; Hasegawa Wood Core Soft Rubber Cutting Board 17.3" x 11.4" x 0.8" ht

I would have liked to get the brown coated boards but the smaller size is out of stock and the larger boards won't fit.









Hasegawa FSB Wood Core Soft Polyethylene Cutting Board Brown 0.8"-1.2" ht


The wood-core of Hasegawa FSB cutting board is sterilized and covered with thick plastic layers fully and completely. Therefore wood won't be exposed except for unusual rough handling, so it's possible to keep it hygienic, and its lightweight board makes handling so easy that burden of washing...




mtckitchen.com


----------



## jacko9 (Jun 1, 2020)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Thank you for the heads up. That midsized hasegawa is already out of stock. I just bought the small one, which has a size similar to my baby board from the boardsmith. I hope it would pair with Asahi nicely.
> 
> Besides, anyone know why MTC charges tax while KNS NY doesn't? I live in CT if that matters.


I live in California and I wasn't charged sales tax


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 1, 2020)

jacko9 said:


> The boards I purchased were these; Hasegawa Wood Core Soft Rubber Cutting Board 17.3" x 11.4" x 0.8" ht
> 
> I would have liked to get the brown coated boards but the smaller size is out of stock and the larger boards won't fit.
> 
> ...


Anyone have experience of both boards and the benefits of the more expensive FSR?


----------



## Ultrafiche (Jun 1, 2020)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Thank you for the heads up. That midsized hasegawa is already out of stock. I just bought the small one, which has a size similar to my baby board from the boardsmith. I hope it would pair with Asahi nicely.
> 
> Besides, anyone know why MTC charges tax while KNS NY doesn't? I live in CT if that matters.


MTC probably has a sales tax nexus in CT, while KnS doesn't (too small, no operations in CT).


----------



## jacko9 (Jun 1, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Anyone have experience of both boards and the benefits of the more expensive FSR?



If you're speaking about the two boards I mentioned a comment mentioned that the brown is a hardware board. The smaller size brown coated board won't be back in stick until September or so.


----------



## coffeelover191919 (Jun 1, 2020)

MTC lost me. I was in the market for the Shapton 2k, They had it for $55 shipped (+delay, +$100 for FS + NYC Tax). Amazon for $50 + tax. Got it from Fendrihan for $45.50 shipped, no tax + free small gift.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Jun 1, 2020)

jacko9 said:


> I live in California and I wasn't charged sales tax


Lucky you. 



Ultrafiche said:


> MTC probably has a sales tax nexus in CT, while KnS doesn't (too small, no operations in CT).



Thank you. It's usually not a big deal until they had that 270 Takamura Hana suji in stock. I pulled the trigger regardless but I think the $45 difference deserves a queston. : )


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 1, 2020)

jacko9 said:


> If you're speaking about the two boards I mentioned a comment mentioned that the brown is a hardware board. The smaller size brown coated board won't be back in stick until September or so.


They are both wood core boards covered in soft polypropylene.


----------



## muru (Jun 1, 2020)

jacko9 said:


> If you're speaking about the two boards I mentioned a comment mentioned that the brown is a hardware board. The smaller size brown coated board won't be back in stick until September or so.



Yea quite unfortunate, 24x12 is really the only size that makes sense for my kitchen. 17" is too short and my kitchen is too small for the 30"+.

Also believe KnS has an 8% discount code for NYer's only to offset the tax.


----------



## muru (Jun 1, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> They are both wood core boards covered in soft polypropylene.



Yes but the brown board is made of harder (not hard) material. More stain resistant and can take a bit more abusive cutting (relatively, still can't abuse it) but not as nice on the edge.

The above is per Barclid who works at MTC


----------



## jacko9 (Jun 1, 2020)

muru said:


> Yea quite unfortunate, 24x12 is really the only size that makes sense for my kitchen. 17" is too short and my kitchen is too small for the 30"+.
> 
> Also believe KnS has an 8% discount code for NYer's only to offset the tax.



Yes I agree that the 24" long size is more ideal but, I spoke with two different people at MTC and it seems like some Asian vendor bought a very large quantity of that size and there will be a shortage for some months. I may buy one when they are back in stock.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 1, 2020)

muru said:


> Yes but the brown board is made of harder (not hard) material. More stain resistant and can take a bit more abusive cutting (relatively, still can't abuse it) but not as nice on the edge.
> 
> The above is per Barclid who works at MTC


I imagine the harder (not hard) feel is more optimal for cutting feedback and satisfaction while cutting.


----------



## jacko9 (Jun 1, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> I imagine the harder (not hard) feel is more optimal for cutting feedback and satisfaction while cutting.



I'll try one of each when the brown size come back in stock. I thought about buying the larger size and cutting it on my table saw but, I was discouraged to leave the open edge so I'll wait.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 1, 2020)

jacko9 said:


> I'll try one of each when the brown size come back in stock. I thought about buying the larger size and cutting it on my table saw but, I was discouraged to leave the open edge so I'll wait.


I don't see why others would recommend against cutting the larger board. All you would need to do is seal the cut end to prevent water infiltration and therefore warpage.
I'd go halves with you.


----------



## panda (Jun 1, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> I don't see why others would recommend against cutting the larger board. All you would need to do is seal the cut end to prevent water infiltration and therefore warpage.
> I'd go halves with you.


Because the core is wood.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 1, 2020)

panda said:


> Because the core is wood.


T.W.S.S.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 1, 2020)

panda said:


> Because the core is wood.


Just seal exposed wood and job done. Or epoxy a rubber strip. Its not rocket science.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 1, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Just seal exposed wood and job done. Or epoxy a rubber strip. Its not rocket science.


Don’t talk about it, be about it.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 1, 2020)

labor of love said:


> Don’t talk about it, be about it.


Jacko9 is working on it with his table saw.


----------



## jacko9 (Jun 1, 2020)

Nope


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 1, 2020)

Party pooper


----------



## jacko9 (Jun 1, 2020)

LOL - Yep I've seen enough warping from uneven layup's.


----------



## jacko9 (Jun 1, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> I don't see why others would recommend against cutting the larger board. All you would need to do is seal the cut end to prevent water infiltration and therefore warpage.
> I'd go halves with you.


Thats what I originally thought but thinking about the layup of the construction - cutting off a synthetic layer seal could potentially cause the board to warp. It's too expensive to give it a try.


----------



## jacko9 (Jun 1, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Party pooper



Just so you know I build furniture and using uneven layup's lead to trouble - warp wise. I like the brown board and wish they had the small size that would fit under my counter.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 1, 2020)

jacko9 said:


> Thats what I originally thought but thinking about the layup of the construction - cutting off a synthetic layer seal could potentially cause the board to warp. It's too expensive to give it a try.


I was only half serious. I need another board like I need a hole in the head.


----------



## panda (Jun 1, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Just seal exposed wood and job done. Or epoxy a rubber strip. Its not rocket science.


yeah no thanks. thats like taking a 300mm gyuto and turning it into a 210mm, just cut 90mm off, it's not rocket science.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 1, 2020)

panda said:


> yeah no thanks. thats like taking a 300mm gyuto and turning it into a 210mm, just cut 90mm off, it's not rocket science.


Only inferno has the tools to do that precision work


----------



## daveb (Jun 1, 2020)

That's not rocket science, that's a Ktip!


----------



## panda (Jun 1, 2020)

daveb said:


> That's not rocket science, that's a Ktip!


that's what sea said (Korea-tip)


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 1, 2020)

I prefer rocket surgery, thank you very much.


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 1, 2020)

panda said:


> yeah no thanks. thats like taking a 300mm gyuto and turning it into a 210mm, just cut 90mm off, it's not rocket science.


That's what the girl said.


----------



## TheVincenzo (Jun 2, 2020)

jacko9 said:


> I would have liked to get the brown coated boards but the smaller size is out of stock and the larger boards won't fit.



If you are really set on the harder Polyethylene board, you can order them from globalkitchenjapan. They have multiple options in different colors and also ones that are made from multiple layers. That way if the surface gets messed up with scratches, you can peel a layer off and have basically a new board again supposedly.

Price is higher than MTC and shipping is significantly higher, but it is an option if you really want a smaller sized PE board.

Globalkitchenjapan Hasegawa Boards


----------



## jacko9 (Jun 2, 2020)

I have a 15% off coupon for Globalkitchenjapan but the shipping costs as much as the cutting board - to costly for me.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 2, 2020)

jacko9 said:


> I have a 15% off coupon for Globalkitchenjapan but the shipping costs as much as the cutting board - to costly for me.


Coz they are using DHL. It'll be cheaper when they can start using EMS again.


----------



## jacko9 (Jun 2, 2020)

It's a little difficult finding the brown coated board with all of their offerings. When EMS starts again I'll check the price is they are still offering the discount.


----------



## bbrooks008 (Jun 2, 2020)

Thanks for posting about the sale! It gave me enough reason to pick up a Sukenari HAP40 - i had been wanting to try one of those for quite a while.


----------



## coffeelover191919 (Jun 22, 2020)

@Barclid , was that you who helped me out today with the board?? I was passing by as I was checking in on the office after having not been there for 3 months. Thanks anyway! Picked up this Hasegawa today in store


----------



## Barclid (Jun 22, 2020)

coffeelover191919 said:


> @Barclid , was that you who helped me out today with the board?? I was passing by as I was checking in on the office after having not been there for 3 months. Thanks anyway! Picked up this Hasegawa today in store


Yeah, that was me. It was my first day back being open to retail customers in about 3 months.


----------



## coffeelover191919 (Jun 22, 2020)

Barclid said:


> Yeah, that was me. It was my first day back being open to retail customers in about 3 months.


Thx for the help! Hope your first day back wasn't too rough. Will chat more next time, had to get back to the parking lot for the car.


----------



## Barclid (Jun 23, 2020)

coffeelover191919 said:


> Thx for the help! Hope your first day back wasn't too rough. Will chat more next time, had to get back to the parking lot for the car.


For sure. In non-pandemic times I'm usually always up for a chat about knives and stones, but times are weird. I have a bunch of stones so if you want, you can do a social distancing stone session.


----------



## jacko9 (Jun 23, 2020)

I finally got a feel for the Hasegawa soft board and I like it a lot. Tonight I had to portion up a large halibut and the 240 Toyama felt pretty good on that board. I was hoping to get the PE Brown surface but the regular soft surface does a nice job and it's really easy to clean and I love the lightweight.


----------



## coffeelover191919 (Jun 23, 2020)

Barclid said:


> For sure. In non-pandemic times I'm usually always up for a chat about knives and stones, but times are weird. I have a bunch of stones so if you want, you can do a social distancing stone session.



Appreciate that!

First time using the board today... I sliced a cooked steak on it. No rock chopping or any tip work. When i was washing the board, a very thin top layer of the board came off, almost like there was a microscopic film on top of the board. Don't know how this'll affect the board as i continue to use it... any tips?


----------



## Barclid (Jun 24, 2020)

coffeelover191919 said:


> Appreciate that!
> 
> First time using the board today... I sliced a cooked steak on it. No rock chopping or any tip work. When i was washing the board, a very thin top layer of the board came off, almost like there was a microscopic film on top of the board. Don't know how this'll affect the board as i continue to use it... any tips?


I've either never experienced that or I'm misunderstanding what you're saying. The surface is textured so when you're washing, simple water can appear to bubble up on it. Could be an artifact of that. Only issue I have is slight staining, but I fix that by soaking paper towels in bleach over the board overnight then washing it off the next day.


----------



## coffeelover191919 (Jun 24, 2020)

Barclid said:


> I've either never experienced that or I'm misunderstanding what you're saying. The surface is textured so when you're washing, simple water can appear to bubble up on it. Could be an artifact of that. Only issue I have is slight staining, but I fix that by soaking paper towels in bleach over the board overnight then washing it off the next day.


So you know how the board has this textured grid pattern, which helps give it this grip. Notice the spot in the middle of the pic where theres no grid pattern and its smooth, thats where it seems to have come off on the first use. 
What do you think i should do?


----------



## Barclid (Jun 24, 2020)

coffeelover191919 said:


> So you know how the board has this textured grid pattern, which helps give it this grip. Notice the spot in the middle of the pic where theres no grid pattern and its smooth, thats where it seems to have come off on the first use.
> What do you think i should do?


I think I see what you mean. I've seen some of the grid cut off by a wayward stroke before. It's not detrimental to the board though; it's still the same material. After a while it's even recommended to recondition the surface of the board by sanding. It doesn't feel any harder or softer in that spot does it?


----------



## Panzo721 (Aug 27, 2020)

When’s the next sale?


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 27, 2020)

Panzo721 said:


> When’s the next sale?


I believe the sale is still on through end of month.


----------



## jacko9 (Aug 27, 2020)

The AUGKNIFE20 sale does not include the Hasegawa Wood Core PE cutting board. At least it didn't work when I applied it before checkout.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Aug 27, 2020)

jacko9 said:


> The AUGKNIFE20 sale does not include the Hasegawa Wood Core PE cutting board. At least it didn't work when I applied it before checkout.


Tried and failed.


----------



## jacko9 (Aug 27, 2020)

Well I guess I'll wait until the next sale since the shipping is so expensive.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Aug 27, 2020)

jacko9 said:


> Well I guess I'll wait until the next sale since the shipping is so expensive.


Agreed


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 27, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Tried and failed.


Hmmm. Have you tried calling? I believe I bought mine with the discount, but it was months ago.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Aug 27, 2020)

DitmasPork said:


> Hmmm. Have you tried calling? I believe I bought mine with the discount, but it was months ago.


Yes. Boards not included.


----------



## parbaked (Aug 27, 2020)

DitmasPork said:


> Hmmm. Have you tried calling? I believe I bought mine with the discount, but it was months ago.


This month is knife sale, not general sale....


----------



## jacko9 (Aug 27, 2020)

This month it says the sale is Knives, Sharpening Stones, Knife Accessories. I think a cutting board is a knife accessory.


----------



## Barclid (Aug 27, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> They are both wood core boards covered in soft polypropylene.



Neither board uses polypropylene.


----------



## Barclid (Aug 27, 2020)

parbaked said:


> This month is knife sale, not general sale....


Yeah. Next month is general sale.


----------



## jacko9 (Aug 27, 2020)

Barclid said:


> Yeah. Next month is general sale.



September? Thanks for the update.


----------



## Barclid (Aug 27, 2020)

jacko9 said:


> September? Thanks for the update.


Yes. Also, if you're in California, LAMTC *should* be launching a site soon which should cut down on shipping cost. However, they'll charge CA sales tax. So...

Anyway, I won't be with MTC after next Wednesday so any of you NYC people who stopped by from time to time... it's been nice. Stay safe.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Aug 27, 2020)

Barclid said:


> Yeah. Next month is general sale.


Excellent news.


----------



## panda (Aug 27, 2020)

@Barclid i feel like i had driven quite a lot of business to yall for hasegawa, how about some recognition? hehe


----------



## Barclid (Aug 27, 2020)

panda said:


> @Barclid i feel like i had driven quite a lot of business to yall for hasegawa, how about some recognition? hehe


Hah. One of our sales managers told me the other day that he had some customer out in the Hamptons who ordered 105 Hasegawa boards because they heard some hype about it from their customers or something. We're all one big happy Hasegawa hype family.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Aug 30, 2020)

I bought a small Hasegawa after seeing this thread, then I bought a bigger one after using the small one for a few days. I honestly think Hasegawa is the best cutting board out there for fine knives and I thank everyone on this thread for having pushed me over the fence.


----------



## jacko9 (Aug 30, 2020)

Hasegawa is my best cutting board for my very hard edge Japanese Knives those in the RcH 62 - 66 range. I have the Wood Core soft but Tuesday Sept. 1st I'll order the wood core PE Brown.


----------



## jacko9 (Sep 1, 2020)

September sales? If they have a sale will it include the Hasegawa cutting board?


----------



## tgfencer (Sep 1, 2020)

Barclid said:


> Yes. Also, if you're in California, LAMTC *should* be launching a site soon which should cut down on shipping cost. However, they'll charge CA sales tax. So...
> 
> Anyway, I won't be with MTC after next Wednesday so any of you NYC people who stopped by from time to time... it's been nice. Stay safe.



I enjoyed popping in to see you the one time, sir. Hope all is well.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 1, 2020)

panda said:


> @Barclid i feel like i had driven quite a lot of business to yall for hasegawa, how about some recognition? hehe


He’s not kidding, he really believes this.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Sep 4, 2020)

20% Sept sale is active.

Just picked up a new Hasegawa 'brown' cutting board. MTC now carry a smaller 50cmx30cm version which suits me better too. Apparently there will be a 25cm deep one coming in Oct but that's too narrow for me. Look forward to seeing what all the fuss is about.

HUGE shoutout @panda


----------



## jacko9 (Sep 4, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> 20% Sept sale is active.
> 
> Just picked up a new Hasegawa 'brown' cutting board. MTC now carry a smaller 50cmx30cm version which suits me better too. Apparently there will be a 25cm deep one coming in Oct but that's too narrow for me. Look forward to seeing what all the fuss is about.



I guess I got too anxious and ordered it before they released the FallSale however I did get a 10% off coupon for signing up to their online page.

I decided that the 11.8 x 23.6 size is ideal for me, can't wait to try it.


----------



## Panzo721 (Sep 4, 2020)

The website is super slow and buggy. I can’t even add it to cart. Maybe they’re sold out of the board already? I don’t even see the option to choose a size. Can’t use the search bar. Have to manually go to cutting board menu.


----------



## jacko9 (Sep 4, 2020)

Panzo721 said:


> The website is super slow and buggy. I can’t even add it to cart. Maybe they’re sold out of the board already? I don’t even see the option to choose a size. Can’t use the search bar. Have to manually go to cutting board menu.



I just checked and I can add any of the boards to my cart. Perhaps it's your ISP or your computer?


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Sep 4, 2020)

Panzo721 said:


> The website is super slow and buggy. I can’t even add it to cart. Maybe they’re sold out of the board already? I don’t even see the option to choose a size. Can’t use the search bar. Have to manually go to cutting board menu.


Not from where I'm sitting. Was able to load boards into cart and apply the discount code. No problem. Are you clicking on the size options on the Hasegawa page?


----------



## Panzo721 (Sep 4, 2020)

Was using my iPad. Went to my phone and it worked. Weird.


----------



## JDC (Sep 4, 2020)

MTC had super slow fulfillment last time I ordered. Barely any customer service. I doubt that I'll order again from them...


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Sep 4, 2020)

JDC said:


> MTC had super slow fulfillment last time I ordered. Barely any customer service. I doubt that I'll order again from them...


Are we talking days or weeks? They are clear it can take several business days to get confirmation of shipping.


----------



## braindoc (Sep 4, 2020)

Just ordered the 50x30mm brown and the 13.4” x 9.1” soft rubber boards. Discount applied even to the smaller board which was already on sale.


----------



## juice (Sep 4, 2020)

braindoc said:


> Just ordered the 50x30mm brown


Is that a carry-around board?


----------



## JDC (Sep 4, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Are we talking days or weeks? They are clear it can take several business days to get confirmation of shipping.


Weeks, guess they were too busy to respond.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Sep 4, 2020)

JDC said:


> Weeks, guess they were too busy to respond.


Odd, I called twice last week and got a real person both times. Even talked to our very own KKF insider.


----------



## DitmasPork (Sep 4, 2020)

I’ve always had good service from MTC, got people on the phone every time I’ve called.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Sep 4, 2020)

Have your tried MTC’s Instagram? I usually message them on Instagram and they response quickly during daytime.


----------



## JDC (Sep 4, 2020)

That was a while ago, maybe I had bad luck. They are not among the fast ones anyway, price is competitive though.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Sep 4, 2020)

Where else can you find Hasegawa? KnS in NY seems to be the only other game in town. A few days wait is no biggy


----------



## braindoc (Sep 4, 2020)

juice said:


> Is that a carry-around board?


Ha. Typo. CM


----------



## esoo (Sep 4, 2020)

Really want to try one of the Hasegawa boards, but their rates for duty and shipping are outrageous - nearly the same price as the board I want.


----------



## daveb (Sep 5, 2020)

Barclid said:


> Hah. One of our sales managers told me the other day that he had some customer out in the Hamptons who ordered 105 Hasegawa boards because they heard some hype about it from their customers or something. We're all one big happy Hasegawa hype family.



That was Panda's cousin, Koala.


----------



## shouse (Sep 6, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up on the sale. Had been waiting for this. Purchased a larger brown hasewaga for the home and an atoma 140.


----------



## bingo (Sep 7, 2020)

What is the special sauce for the brown polyethylene boards that make them perform so much better than other pe boards?


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Sep 7, 2020)

bingo said:


> What is the special sauce for the brown polyethylene boards that make them perform so much better than other pe boards?


Not sure exactly what you're asking. Within the Hasegawa range there are different coatings. The brown is PE but the softer yellow is polypropylene. The former is harder so will be less forgiving. All have wood cores for lightless and rigidity, which I think is what separates them from other makers PE boards.


----------



## Barclid (Sep 8, 2020)

Well, I was the one who answered people on Instagram and most often on the customer service email line for knife/stone related inquiries but I'm no longer there. I did receive the 50x35cm soft woodcore boards right before I left though. Custom ordered size - probably what I'd get for home if I didn't have so many boards already.


----------



## juice (Sep 8, 2020)

Barclid said:


> Well, I was the one


Ah-hah! An admission!


----------



## bingo (Sep 8, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Not sure exactly what you're asking. Within the Hasegawa range there are different coatings. The brown is PE but the softer yellow is polypropylene. The former is harder so will be less forgiving. All have wood cores for lightless and rigidity, which I think is what separates them from other makers PE boards.


I'm just not too thrilled about the idea of buying a cutting board that might be a thin layer of general use material over a wood core. I've been using an old end grain for a while. No idea what type it actually is.

That said, I got a 60x30 pe and some accessories that I kind of needed to refill


----------



## anko (Sep 8, 2020)

Looking to buy a splash & go stone for stropping / touching up primary bevel between sharpenings. Keep it in my kitchen for quick and easy use. Mostly 60-62 HRC Japanese steel but I do have a CCK and a Victorinox. Shapton Glass 4000 a good choice?
My sharpening / thinning setup is Gesshin 500/2000/6000 soakers.


----------



## MowgFace (Sep 8, 2020)

Got myself 2 Hasegawas on the way. One regular wood core and one brown PE. Both in the 60cmx30cmx2cm size.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Sep 8, 2020)

JDC said:


> MTC had super slow fulfillment last time I ordered. Barely any customer service. I doubt that I'll order again from them...


Just got an email with tracking saying my board is going out today. Not bad considering yesterday was a Holiday.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 8, 2020)

When I ordered my board maybe 2 months ago it took 10 days to ship.


----------



## jacko9 (Sep 8, 2020)

I recently ordered the Hasegawa PE Brown board and received the shipping notice with USP tracking 2 days later. I understand that two months ago they were hit pretty hard with the COVID-19 virus shutdown.


----------



## MowgFace (Sep 8, 2020)

Damn you guys arent giving me any warm and fuzzies about their shipping, haha.

Edit: Just kidding. They already shipped! Ordered on Saturday @like 1:30 Pacific. Yall are trippin hahaha


----------



## JDC (Sep 8, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Just got an email with tracking saying my board is going out today. Not bad considering yesterday was a Holiday.


Great for you! I had a single bad experience a while ago doesn't mean they are always like that and won't improve, just my 2 cents. (Last year).


----------



## labor of love (Sep 8, 2020)

jacko9 said:


> I recently ordered the Hasegawa PE Brown board and received the shipping notice with USP tracking 2 days later. I understand that two months ago they were hit pretty hard with the COVID-19 virus shutdown.


I wasn’t complaining. But I think Corona delays the shipping process-not a company’s ability to get a product into the mail system.


----------



## jacko9 (Sep 8, 2020)

labor of love said:


> I wasn’t complaining. But I think Corona delays the shipping process-not a company’s ability to get a product into the mail system.



I don't work there so I have no authoritative answer. I know when I ordered earlier this year I called and spoke to a lady that told me they were short on staff because people were calling in sick or something like that (my memory is not the best according to my wife). So far i have not been disappointed with their order fulfillment and I really can't say what caused your delay.


----------



## Barclid (Sep 8, 2020)

labor of love said:


> I wasn’t complaining. But I think Corona delays the shipping process-not a company’s ability to get a product into the mail system.


Staff was furloughed due to the main business slowing (restaurant wholesale). Many of the warehouse workers are temps and they were either furloughed or laid off when coronavirus hit. E-commerce was separate and was perpetually understaffed but could usually call on temp workers to help when orders increased. Since those temp workers were no longer there, there was no help. More than once, I had to travel to the NJ warehouse to help with e-commerce fulfillment because they were so short-staffed. Also, while the main business plummeted during COVID, online sales took off, with some categories hitting 2-300% vs. previous years. When staff were contacted to return to work many refused because they were still getting boosted unemployment in the ballpark of $900/wk.

They've since caught up and bulked up the e-commerce division staff.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Sep 25, 2020)

I ordered a Hasegawa PE Brown board on 9/21 and it was shipped today on 9/25. Not the fastest but much better than the previous 2 week wait. It will be delivered tmr so I'll provide my initial impression in comparison with the FSR (yellow board) and maybe Asahi this weekend.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Sep 26, 2020)

I left my impression here. Feel like that thread is more appropriate for board discussion.




__





Asahi vs Hasegawa boards


The Hasegawa Brown gives me the ability to move produce around the kitchen and is far more amenable to cleanup. The walnut endgrain is big, thick and heavy and can't be moved to the sink, let alone put in the dishwasher. From a practicality point of view, the Hasegawa has earned its place in...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## inferno (Sep 26, 2020)

Barclid said:


> Well, I was the one who answered people on Instagram and most often on the customer service email line for knife/stone related inquiries but I'm no longer there. I did receive the 50x35cm soft woodcore boards right before I left though. Custom ordered size - probably what I'd get for home if I didn't have so many boards already.



why did you stop working there?? covid?


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Feb 16, 2021)

Quick question, anyone know when the next 20% sale might be? They usually come up a few times a year so just wondering when the first one for 2021 might drop? Could use some more cutting boards...


----------



## coffeelover191919 (Feb 17, 2021)

inferno said:


> why did you stop working there?? covid?



probably lost his job due to retail stores being closed during Covid. MTC is a small business and wasn't essential. So they only did online business.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 3, 2021)

SolidSnake03 said:


> Quick question, anyone know when the next 20% sale might be? They usually come up a few times a year so just wondering when the first one for 2021 might drop? Could use some more cutting boards...


Yeah I’m curious when the next sale would be too. Wouldn’t mind grabbing a couple of finishers to try.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Apr 3, 2021)

Talked to them on the phone earlier this week, asked them about a next sale, looks like Memorial Day or summer/4th is best they could tell me as potentially the next sale


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Apr 3, 2021)

Works for me. I need a King Hyper 2000


----------

